# Searching out true collectors of old 35mm theatre film projectors



## arubaji (May 12, 2014)

I am looking to sell my 1954 Century Model C 35mm theatre projector.  It is a working projector which was pulled out of an old film theatre and a rare find.  It has a ton of extra lenses, film lamps, dolby sound etc.  I am not sure where to actually search out the true collectors of these projectors.  I want to see it go to a true collector if I was to let it go instead of just posting it up on Ebay for anyone with money to grab looking for bragging rights.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  

I am based in Vancouver, Canada.   Direct email: Arubaji@hotmail.com      Thanks.


----------



## IceCanAm (May 13, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 13, 2014)

I've heard of Century but don't know about movie cameras. I'm familiar with this site about historic cameras and they have an auction coming up; not sure about this one but maybe you'd find an auction that includes movie cameras where you could find an interested buyer/collector. 

Century Camera Company Product Listing at Historic Camera - History Librarium


----------



## webestang64 (May 14, 2014)

That's a tough market, if you had a VERY early projector (teens,20s) they are worth a few dollars. The unit you have....well, the reels by themselves are worth more than the whole.


----------



## Derrel (May 14, 2014)

I used to be a projectionist in both an indoor theater and a drive-in movie theater, and we used old, carbon-arc 35mm projectors!!! Nothing quite like hearing the warning bell of a reel nearing the end, and thinking, "Oh no! I forgot to thread up my next reel!" lol

Here's the drive-in I used to work at. They "went digital" last year, at great expense. The owner has several local area theatres; perhaps he'd be interested in buying your setup as a lobby display piece, but I kinda' dounbt it...but hey, who knows?

www.dallasmotorvu.com


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (May 14, 2014)

I smell something fishy in here though...


----------



## arubaji (May 16, 2014)

It's like an old collector car that never gets old though ...  ... to the true collector.  Think I'll hold onto it for a while and keep adding to it.  As you say, it'll be worth more as a display item than anything else but to someone that is really serious about keeping these things going, at least this one will still be operational if ever the need arises to throw on a movie or two.


----------

